# Cerakote



## sigman1 (Apr 18, 2009)

I've been hearing a lot about Cerakote and people having it applied to their weapons. Will some of you more experienced members comment about this and the advantages or disadvantages. I like the appearance of Cerakote and considering having it applied to my weapons; however, prior to that I would like to understand the impact good or bad it may have on my weapons performance. I appreciate the feedback. Bob

P229 40
P229 .357
P229 Elite 9
P226 Elite 9


----------

